# Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals



## Stullen-Andi (7. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich fahre im April nach Dänemark(Hirtshals) und bin am überlegen ob ich von dorf aus ma mitn Kutter raus fahren sollte.
Hat jemand schonmal erfahrungen von dort aus gemacht und kann mir Tipps zu Köder und Farbe geben ?

Würd mich über Rückmeldungen freuen !


----------



## djoerni (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

guck mal in der board suche nach ms thailand. die fährt glaube ich von hirsthals aus aufs gelbe riff.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

moin andi

oder hier http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html

mit der mille bin ich am 23.5 07 von hirtshals draussen.
such mal nach mille im board gibt viele positive berichte.

gruß
andy


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*



djoerni schrieb:


> guck mal in der board suche nach ms thailand. die fährt glaube ich von hirsthals aus aufs gelbe riff.


M/S Thailand fährt von Hanstholm aus, aber ist ja nicht weit von Hirtshals: guckst Du hier-http://www.ms-thailand.dk/.

Tip von mir:Ausfahrt jetzt schon buchen, egal womit Du fährst, im April ist dort gute Fischerei möglich! Pilker liegen im Schnitt zwischen 150-400 Gramm je nach Wind und Wetterlage. Ne mittlere Multi ist von Vorteil und 20-30LBS Bootsrute. Bei wenig Wind bzw. Drift kannst Du auch mit einer kräftigeren Pilkrute fischen. Als Beifänger würde ich max. 1 Beifänger wählen in 6/0-8/0. Farben muss du variieren!

Petri Heil schon mal vorab,
Gruß, Steinbit!#h


----------



## Stullen-Andi (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps ! Hab mich gleich nach "ms Mille" und "ms Thailand" schlau gemacht ! Glaub ich werd ma die "ms Mille" in Angrif nehmen ! werd dann Bericht erstatten !

Gruß Stullen-Andi


----------



## Fish&Chips (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

Hallo, von Hirtshals fahren mehrere Boote raus. Am einfachsten ist es das Touristenbüro in Hirtshals anmailen und sagen was du möchtest. Die kümmern sich dann darum, bzw. geben dir eine Liste der Telefonnummern der Kutter. Andere Möglichkeit, wenn du nur eine kurze Tour machen möchtest, einfach am Tag (kurz nach dem Einlaufen der Kutter) vorher im Hafen vorbei fahren und mit den Kapitän absprechen wann du raus willst. Ich bin dort mit der "Michael Frank" gefahren, war immer ok. Ob es den noch gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten auch mal unter:
http://www.wrackangeln.de/kutter-daenemark.0.html schauen.


----------



## Gringopuma (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

Ahoi + Petri Heil.
Bin der Gringopuma  undhabe Orca 1   +   Orca   3    selbst als  Kapitän gefahren.

Am Gelben Riff    250-400 Gr   Pilker verwenden je nach  Drift
Habe   ztwlg   selbst mitgeangelt
beste Ergebnisse   40-70m  Tiefe
Meine Rute Bootsrute  mit  Mittl.  Multi  0,25   Geflochtene
Tip 6 - 8 er  Haken mit rotem  Gummimak mit dem Pilker in  der Wirbel an der Hauptschnur mit einhängen (Klapp-Efekt )  erhöhen dadurch   die Bisse.
Max    1  Beifänger roten Gummimak   40-50  cm oberhalb  anbringen

Hat  meisten   seht gut geklappt.

Gruss  aus Cuxhaven   Kalli   / Gringopuma


----------



## Gringopuma (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Hirtshals*

Bei geringer Drift   3 Kant-Edelstahl Pilker  beste Erfahrungen
bei starker Drift  nicht so gut  durch das Taumeln beim Absinken dauert es zu lange   bis der Pilker am Grund ist 
So  nun   krumme Ruten 
Gruss   Kalli / Gringopuma


----------

